# ROME Mod Rocker



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone with the Rome? Or at least ridden it?


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

Proto CT baby!


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

Can't really say much about the burton or lib tech but Rome has really great boards. If I could I would ride solely rome. If you're hitting 90% par the mod would be good but you might also want to look into the artifact and the garage rocker. They are both mad flexy boards that can shred the park. I rode an artifact pos. camber for the last two seasons and loved it!

As for the lib tech, those are always good boards man so if you find a good deal I might suggest picking that up, the mange-traction is apparently awesome!

Burton, eh idk I've just never been a fan of their boards but they definitely do have solid technology.

In the end, I would definitely go with the rome, or the lib tech if you find a sweet deal.


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Proto CT seems to be a little out of price range for what I wanna spend right now. 

Why the garage rocker or the artifact?

Maybe it's just the site I was looking at (Evo) but the artifacts biggest board was a 147. I'm like 5'5 but 184lbs I'm thinking that might be too small.

Saw the garage rocker for $150?!? 

Now to me, I'm thinking the technology can't w up to par w the 2012 mod rocker that's like $285 but that's just me being dumb and thinking more expensive is better. So any help here would be awesome. Like I said I kinda fell off and don't know much about these boards new technology.


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

GetFit13 said:


> Proto CT seems to be a little out of price range for what I wanna spend right now.
> 
> Why the garage rocker or the artifact?
> 
> ...


Well if you can find a good size for you maybe a 156 then they are great park boards seeing as how you said you do 90% park. The Mod is better for most other things but the Artifact absolutely kills it in the park. Just sort of a give/take, Mod better all around, artifact less all around, more park centered.


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice man ill look into it! Thanks


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I love all the votes for the Proto CT. It's a solid all round board that does everything well, but nothing great. And the people that are building a quiver including it? Wow. Only way I'd purchase a Proto, is if I was going one board quiver. Otherwise, there are better options for Park, Large Kickers, Big Mountain, etc.

Don't get me wrong. I really enjoyed my time on the Proto as a do it all board. But came away feeling everything it did was a B. Nothing excelled...


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I love all the votes for the Proto CT. It's a solid all round board that does everything well, but nothing great. And the people that are building a quiver including it? Wow. Only way I'd purchase a Proto, is if I was going one board quiver. Otherwise, there are better options for Park, Large Kickers, Big Mountain, etc.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I really enjoyed my time on the Proto as a do it all board. But came away feeling everything it did was a B. Nothing excelled...


Spot on man... Felt the same way... just sold my Proto CT from last season for that reason... just didn't do anything great, and I am not a one board quiver kinda dude-breh. Also am not a fan of flying-v type hybrid rocker. More of a rock-flat(or camber)-rock kinda guy. Makes a lot more sense and produces a much more natural board flex progression.


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

So what do you two recommend?


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

GetFit13 said:


> So what do you two recommend?


Honestly, I'm considering the Mod Rocker myself to add to my quiver... But im the opposite of you- 85% all-mtn-freestyle, 15% in the park (close to never). BUT, I like to get a little freestyle on the slopes so we have similar needs.

The Mod Rocker is about a 5.5-6 out of 10 flex wise (on MY scale). It's not going to be your buttery rail pounder that you might be looking for... But if you're looking to progress with your freestyle skills and want to step it up, as well as have a bad ass all-mtn-freestyle deck... you can't go wrong with the Mod. Again, not going to be a noodley as you might want, but "should" perform well for what you need. Oh, and it's super light. The grip tech edges will get you that extra edge hold as well.

*I have NOT ridden this board, but have read every review imaginable, played with it in some shops, and talked about it with many people that have ridden it. Nothing but good things to say from everyone.


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

When I DO ride outside the park, I still am more freestyle. Basically always trying to find the more fun way to get to the bottom. Manuals, jumping off any little cliff I can find, etc. 

The mod-rocker for the price still seems to be a great option but now I'm also looking into the garage rocker and the artifact. 

Anyone know how the flex is on the two of these compared to the mod rocker?


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

2013 Rome Mod Rocker Used and Reviewed «


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice info-did much change from 2012-2013?


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

GetFit13 said:


> Nice info-did much change from 2012-2013?


Looks like none whatsoever. Except for graphics


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Solid board. Kind of a do it all besides pow board. Meduim stiff and good pop for rocker. Stable for a rocker too. Pretty much it's the Mod.....but rocker and a little softer. Sill good pop and stability, but with the benefits of rocker. Really a park/freeride board. I've got the 2012 Mod. Solid board. Haven't ridden it yet, but know it's gonna be the last board I'll buy for the next five years. It's sorta like BA and the Draft for me and the Mod. The Draft is another board similar to this to look at. Same characteristics. Just might be better in pow.


----------



## K_B (Nov 7, 2012)

The mod did not change from 2012 to 2013. I haven't ridden the rocker version, but the cambered mod is a beast. Pretty aggressive freestyle board, great for jumping. I'm sure the rocker loosens it up a bit, but unless you're a big jumper or aggressive rider, it might be a lot for midwest park riding. 

I'd suggest looking at something a bit softer - boards like the Capita Outdoor Living, Ultafear or Horrorscope. The outdoor is flat camber, will still be fun and forgiving in the park, but will definitely handle anything you throw at it. The ultrafear has rocker outside the inserts and flat between the bindings, but still a mid-flexing deck that'll be fine anywhere. Horrorscope is the softest of these boards, more of a jibber.

My advice, find a board you are psyched on and get it. Whatever you buy will handle anything you are able to.


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

K_B said:


> The mod did not change from 2012 to 2013. I haven't ridden the rocker version, but the cambered mod is a beast. Pretty aggressive freestyle board, great for jumping. I'm sure the rocker loosens it up a bit, but unless you're a big jumper or aggressive rider, it might be a lot for midwest park riding.
> 
> I'd suggest looking at something a bit softer - boards like the Capita Outdoor Living, Ultafear or Horrorscope. The outdoor is flat camber, will still be fun and forgiving in the park, but will definitely handle anything you throw at it. The ultrafear has rocker outside the inserts and flat between the bindings, but still a mid-flexing deck that'll be fine anywhere. Horrorscope is the softest of these boards, more of a jibber.
> 
> My advice, find a board you are psyched on and get it. Whatever you buy will handle anything you are able to.


Agreed ^^

Fine one that seems right to you, go for it and own it. Agree with the Mod-rocker statement. Might be a tad much for you on the flex scale of things, BUT, for the price, and given what it is, and knowing it's not THAT stiff... it's still going to rock your world, or do I dare say 'mod-rock' your world. HA! :laugh:


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Awesome guys thanks a lot. I know I should just choose won that stands out to me but I want to make a decision I won regret. 

Looking into the artifact rocker by Rome now-tons of 2012 boards for under 200. To me I don't see how a great board can be that cheap though so I'm hesitant. Wrong of me?


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

You're paying for the tech. The Mod/Mod Rocker is one of Rome's top-of-the-line boards. I just picked up the 11/12 Mod Rocker on a big discount a couple months ago. Have not ridden it but very excited to get on it. 

What everyone has said about it is pretty spot on. I'm the same as you...I ride mostly park but almost always venture to the rest of the mountain for at least a portion of the day and so I need something that could charge AND be playful at the same time.

It's a rockered deck but it has more stiffness than most other rockers. Jibbing and butters are very doable but come second to jumps and freeriding. 

Have you looked at the Rome Agent? Another great Rome board to consider. I like the Agent's graphics way better too...not that this matters, ha.


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hahaha! It does matter. I want it to ride the way I like and LOOK the way I like, just as if I was buying a car. Haha! 

I haven't checked out the agent but I will now. Is it more of a park board?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Mainly park, but it holds it's own anywhere else. More so bombing it then in pow, but it still ain't too shabby in pow. All around great board geared toward park.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Agent is directional, but only slightly so. You can't even tell. My last board was an Agent. Loved it. Still love it. I plan to ride it on the harder days or days when I know I'm not going to be in the park as much. 

It's a cambered board, great for freeriding and playing all over the mountain, park included. If you want a little more play size down a bit. I'm 5'11" and ride a 158 and its just about perfect for me. It's fast too. Grease this sucker up and you're GONE. Can't say enough about the Agent.

Stiffer than the Mod Rocker, but only by a little bit. This board will carve, jib, jump, butter and then make you a cup of tea at the end of the day.


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Checked it out-nice board but still a bi out of price range. Really still going back and forth between the 2012 mod rocker and the 2012 artifact rocker. 

Sucks, I'm only 5'5 but weighting 180-182 right now so I was hoping to play on a 152-154 but with the weight I may have to jump up to a bigger board which I usually prefer more short.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

The agent is more than the mod rocker? Where are you seeing these prices? You should be able to find the agent for around the same price as the mod rocker, if not a bit lower. (Althought I think I saw the 11-12 mod rocker going for what...$250, $280 nowadays?)

Maybe look into wide boards? Whats your foot size? (They make an Agent Wide I believe...could be wrong. I know for a fact they make an Agent Rocker Wide, which is also something to consider...basically the same board as the Mod Rocker).


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ski, Snowboard, Wakeboard, Skateboard & the Freshest Clothes | evo

Agents were $510
Mod rocker $283
Artifact $190

I wear a 10 boot

My buddy said if I get a wide board ill loose control and power over my edge.. Otherwise they have an artifact wide152 which actually is fine up to I believe 185lbs


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

For what it's worth.

http://easyloungin.com/forum/topic.php?id=5290&page=14

One of the guys on there LOVES his mod rocker.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Why is someone comparing the Draft to the Mod Rocker? That's two entirely different boards that are no where on the same level.

The MOd rocker is one of those hard charging do what you want but still have fun on it decks. It's a true all mountain freestyle slayer and for what you're looking to do I'd say get it and be stoked.


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

I love what I hear about the mod rocker. And definitely would be great for all riding obviously. But when my MAIN focus is park and a litttttle occasional runs here and there just to warm up or if the fiancé comes (rare, thank god) what you guys honestly recommend? The artifact rocker or the mod-rocker?

I know I'm being annoying and goin back an forth but between the different responses here, friends opinions, and I guy at a local shop I talked to, everyone has a different opinion.

I want to maximize my park skill this season and some make me feel the artifact would allow that better but still be good enough on its edges to do some quick runs down the mountain. 

Other part of me gets the vibe the mod will be decent in the park but still old enough to have some fun, but more so going to really feel the benefits of it on the slopes opposed to the park..,

I'm too indecisive haha, sorry guys but really appreciate everyone's time and help.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're jibbing a shit ton more for sure go Artifact but if you're a jumper Mod or Agent might be up there and if you're looking for a middle ground either the Reverb Rocker or Factory Rocker.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> Solid board. Kind of a do it all besides pow board. Meduim stiff and good pop for rocker. Stable for a rocker too. Pretty much it's the Mod.....but rocker and a little softer. Sill good pop and stability, but with the benefits of rocker. Really a park/freeride board. I've got the 2012 Mod. Solid board. *Haven't ridden it yet, but know it's gonna be the last board I'll buy for the next five years*. It's sorta like BA and the Draft for me and the Mod. The Draft is another board similar to this to look at. Same characteristics. Just might be better in pow.


How can you fucking possibly give anyone information on a board that you own but haven't ridden yet ?


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

GetFit13 said:


> I love what I hear about the mod rocker. And definitely would be great for all riding obviously. But when my MAIN focus is park and a litttttle occasional runs here and there just to warm up or if the fiancé comes (rare, thank god) what you guys honestly recommend? The artifact rocker or the mod-rocker?
> 
> I know I'm being annoying and goin back an forth but between the different responses here, friends opinions, and I guy at a local shop I talked to, everyone has a different opinion.
> 
> ...


I'd say go with the Mod Rocker. Honestly, any of the boards you are interested in will be able to perform WHEREVER you want them to with your style and level of riding. Albeit I know less about the Artifact, but considering you've found a 11-12 Mod Rocker for $280 you really cant't go wrong. Again, it's one of Rome's BEST boards they make.

I think the poster two or three posts above me said it right - unless your planning on being a total jib monkey, go with the Mod Rocker. The MR is still a very jibbable board but will still take you over the mountain better.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

BFBF said:


> How can you fucking possibly give anyone information on a board that you own but haven't ridden yet ?


I've strapped in on it and felt it out. I also know quite a bit about the board. Also, if I know a shit ton about a board and have never ridden it and a kid rents one and rides it....that makes him more knowledgeable about the board. Nope. Definitely fucking doesn't. Have heard from people who have ridden it also. In fact your question is quite stupid. Are you implying no one knows anything about a board until they ride it? Cause the feel of the board is in the facts.



BurtonAvenger said:


> Why is someone comparing the Draft to the Mod Rocker? That's two entirely different boards that are no where on the same level.
> 
> The MOd rocker is one of those hard charging do what you want but still have fun on it decks. It's a true all mountain freestyle slayer and for what you're looking to do I'd say get it and be stoked.


Yea, my mistake. Blacklist is what I meant. Always get those two messed up. Still have their differences obviously, but similar for what he would be using it for. At this point I'd just get the Mod Rocker though. Seems to be what you are looking for. The Artifact is a noodle jib board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Blacklist and Mod rocker two entirely different boards one run on them and you can tell. And yes hand flexing a board is so awesome to figure out the feel. Ride the product that's where the differences shine.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> I've strapped in on it and felt it out. I also know quite a bit about the board. Also, if* I know a shit ton about a board and have never ridden it and a kid rents one and rides it....that makes him more knowledgeable about the board. Nope. Definitely fucking doesn't. Have heard from people who have ridden it also. In fact your question is quite stupi*d. Are you implying no one knows anything about a board until they ride it? Cause the feel of the board is in the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, my mistake. Blacklist is what I meant. Always get those two messed up. Still have their differences obviously, but similar for what he would be using it for. At this point I'd just get the Mod Rocker though. Seems to be what you are looking for. The Artifact is a noodle jib board.


You only make sense to meth heads, window lickers, and stoners.

Put down the pipe, get sterilized, and don't waste the community's time mumbling that you've "heard" things about a board and "you know(by hand flexing/staring at while baked) you'll have for 5 years".

Some people actually need solid help and want information from someone who has ACTUALLY RIDDEN the deck.

Stop wildly spewing theoretical, know-it-all nonsense and wasting paragraphs on threads.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't get to worked up you might shit yourself and then your mom will have to come clean it up for you. Yes, how dare I give someone advice on a board I know about. Lets let you tell this person what to do. You seem to be much more helpful than me though. You do know what you're talking about. I mean hell. It's not like you just googled the board and posted the first link you say.....retard.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> Don't get to worked up you might shit yourself and then your mom will have to come clean it up for you. Yes, how dare I give someone advice on a board I know about. Lets let you tell this person what to do. You seem to be much more helpful than me though. You do know what you're talking about. I mean hell. It's not like you just googled the board and posted the first link you say.....retard.



The most troubling and mind-numbing thing about you is you fail to see the error in the mindless nonsensical jibberish that you spew.

Keep up the good work captain "hand flex".

BTW, I just "thought about" purchasing a lib tech La nina mc.

I hand flexed it yesterday so I'm sure it's medium stiff and I "heard" that it's so bomber it will allow me to find unicorns and the MTX will hold a nice edge so I can get to the secret spot where the unicorns come out of a fountain.

Simply by looking at I could tell it's the greatest snowboard ever produced, and that i"m going to own it for the next 100 years.

In fact, just by thinking about it, I realize this board is so god damn sick that Lionshead lift at Vail is going to pop up outside my door with no lift line and 2 feet of fresh.

Damn, who knew hand flexing was the door that leads to all this?

It's a shame the condom broke or you wouldn't be around to enlighten the community with your wisdom..


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok, FINALLY made my decision. Rome artificact rocker. I feel that this board is going to be the most playful and still be able to accomplish anything I may wonder to besides jibbing. At least for this season w my budget, next year when I start heading out west ill get a serperate board for out of the park.

Only question left is, regular board, or wide? 

The size chart shows that the reg is only for boots 7-9.

Wide 9+

I'm definitely a 10 but my buddy says ill be fine on a reg set up and the wide will kill my power over my edging. 

Anyone have this board in the reg or wide w my size boot? 

I'm 5'5 180lbs


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're fine on the regular I've ridden it numerous times with a 10.


----------



## Mattizhere (Oct 31, 2012)

I ride the artifact and a lot people say it will never hold up outside the park. I actually found it to be amazing for groomers and some powder. But i traded with my friend who rides a custom x for a few runs and he barely held up on my board. So its all ability, snowboarding is 90% rider 10% board


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

No hang over?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Almost every board has a little bit of overhang, you should be fine though. I have the 32 lashed, Rome Libertine and both are no problem on this board. Depends on the boot also, different boots are different sizes. 

In general though, like BA said. A 10 on it will be fine on the board.


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Awesome, after what my buddy said I really didnt want to go wide, plus because of my body weight the wide only comes 152 or 156 and I'm a little upset I even have to do a 153 for the reg, wanted a short board this year but I guess it's either cut a limb off, stop lifting, or settle for a bigger board haha


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah like they were saying you'll be one on a reg. I wear size 10 vans boots and I ride my artifact regular and it works perfect.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

GetFit13 said:


> Awesome, after what my buddy said I really didnt want to go wide, plus because of my body weight the wide only comes 152 or 156 and I'm a little upset I even have to do a 153 for the reg, wanted a short board this year but I guess it's either cut a limb off, stop lifting, or settle for a bigger board haha


Have you checked out the shank you can get on the 49 just fine with a 10.


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

No what's the shank? 

And the artifact has a 150 but it says max weight is 170, kind of wanted a shorter board, I enjoy it more for spins and want to begin flipping this year but I don't plan on cutting weight so I'm assuming the 153 has to suffice unless you guys think I'm safe on a 150 being over weight 10-15lbs


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok talked to a rep at EVO.com and he's saying that with me being 180 I'm fine on the 150 even though the board size chart says 170. He said they more so are saying that if I'm over 170 and trying to ride on powder, etc it'll be hard. He said that if I am 5'5 180 and want a strictly park board and maybe so a couple regular runs out of the day, 150 is the board to get. What you guys think?

He said the board isn't going to snap and since I'm 180 an athletic, not obese at 5'5 I will have no problem maneuvering the board and picking up speed on it. 

Final opinions? Rome artifact rocker 150, or 153?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Artifact and Mod are different boards. Don't get me wrong, the Artifact can still do what the Mod can. But not as well. The Artifact is a noodley jib/park oriented board and the Mod Rocker is a park/ all mountain board. They both can hold their own outside of their specialties, but aren't going to be superb. Those are the stats, it's up to you to take it and decide what you like best. Ride them if you get the chance before buying them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This is what you want Rome Shank Snowboard | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2013 trust me


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

I decided on the artifact. The shank is double the budget for this season. 

Now it's just deciding the size. 150 or 153


----------



## JoeBuer (Oct 28, 2012)

GetFit13 said:


> Ok talked to a rep at EVO.com and he's saying that with me being 180 I'm fine on the 150 even though the board size chart says 170. He said they more so are saying that if I'm over 170 and trying to ride on powder, etc it'll be hard. He said that if I am 5'5 180 and want a strictly park board and maybe so a couple regular runs out of the day, 150 is the board to get. What you guys think?
> 
> He said the board isn't going to snap and since I'm 180 an athletic, not obese at 5'5 I will have no problem maneuvering the board and picking up speed on it.
> 
> Final opinions? Rome artifact rocker 150, or 153?


Not trying to be a smartass but the comment of being 180 athletic not obese is a really dumb assessment. 180 is 180. Do you think the board is going to check you BMI before you strap in?


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Notice how I didn't state that until 50 posts later. 

Only reason I brough that up is because the tech on the phone told me if I was 180 and fat I'd have trouble maneuvering a smaller board by he said due to the fact that I'm heavier, but fit, a smaller board will be no problem for me to maneuver and ill be able to control the weight on my body over the smaller board opposed to being fat and not very agile. 

That's just what he said-any ways for you park riders, what do you feel my best bet is, the 150 or the 153. Like I said its all rails and jumping, occasionally a couple runs where I'm just messing around doing presses down the hill but never really spending a day just going for speed through tree runs or doing anything I really need a larger board for. I jus want to make sure my weight won't affect me to negatively on the smaller board because as far as park goes I think the smaller board would be much more fun.

Just looking for some guidance.


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

Go with the 153, I'm 145 riding the artifact 150 and it was working fine, I just picked up a Ride Machete 152 for jumping and stuff i felt the 150 artifact was a little small and squirrelly at high speeds even for me at 5'9 145, so if I were you, being 180, I'd go with the 153.


----------



## GetFit13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Already ordered the 150 this morning. I think at my height ill be fine, and I not I have a 154 all mountain board that I can still use I just hate it for te park. It's stiff as hell. I paid 190 w delivery on a 2012 close out sale so if I'm not that happy w the smaller board, ill give it to my little bro haha.


----------

